# Chronograph Recommendations



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello. I'm thinking about getting a chronograph to see what my reloads look like on paper and so I can do some analysis and fine tuning. Are there any that you guys recommend? I'm looking to spend under $200, will be using it on an outdoor range, and it's just for fun. I don't compete but reload lots of handgun calibers and would like to look at the numbers I'm getting. Thanks.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Any will work. I have never seriously considered buying one, as the velocity is simply not important to me. Only chronograph I ever used had paper circuits that the bullet cut to start and stop the timer back in the '70s. If I was to select one, I would get one where the electronics are on the bench and not downrange--where they will be destroyed sooner or later.


----------



## Vee_Kay (Jan 18, 2015)

A friend of mine picked up a Chrony Master Beta model. It worked nicely until it was accidently hit with a bullet. I've since purchased one and again, it works nicely. Still working on a steel plate about a foot long that woud deflect anything that would have hit it... Saw it on another forum, but cannot remember who to give the credit to.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Chrony I've had a while and a CED Millennium. I have a bit more confidence in the CED, but the Chrony is close enough to see if you're getting what you expected.

Both are available from Midway, I believe. Probably from most of the other on-line 'gun and stuff' retailers. The CED runs $199.99 and shipping (and tax, license and dealer prep); the Chrony has more 'levels' and is a bit less dear. 

I think a chronograph is one of the best 'BS extraction' devices made. Also, the results will give the loader some feed back as to the accuracy of one's loads and, as mentioned, confirm or repudiate the expectations of the load.


----------

